# fishing report june 19



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I fished yesterday with my nephew for rainbow trout in a becker county lake I have fished for 26 years.With the mayfly hatch in full swing walleye fishing would be a bust,and my nephew really wanted to go after trout.We only caught 2 fish yesterday,a 14" and a 19",but the kid was still happy and that made the trip worth while.A strong cold front blew in on friday and shut the fish down was what I heard from the resort.As allways I heard "you should of been here last week".Next week Doug and myself are going after walleyes if we can find a lake where the mayflies are done hatching. mallard


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

How did you fish for the trout? I would like to try it but have no clue.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

We use downriggers and shadraps,flutter spoons,small rapalas etc.But yesterday the fish were caught on surface lines behind planer boards.I wish I had a camera to take a picture of my nephew with his 19"er.It is a male with lots of coloration and has a hook jaw.He is getting it mounted.GG,PM me if you want more information.


----------

